# Reflex Bindings Pros & Cons: Burton, Forum



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

This almost completely wrong:
The standard disk that comes with Re:flex bindings is designed to have the whole pattern go *across *the board, *not lengthwise.* The purpose is exactly to allow for adjustment of the bindings across the board to center the boots.
What the standard Re:flex disk does not allow is for small adjustments of stance width. Burton does supply a different disk for that purpose, but this is not included with the bindings and needs to be requested from Burton separately.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I need to change the title in my post as "reflex baseplates" are different.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

tonicusa said:


> Before you're a douche, you might want to ask if there is some confusion with the post. It's not wrong. The disk "only" works one way as versus traditional discs that can be turned to work laterally or perpendicularly to the board.


That is exactly what I said: The Burton Re:flex disks only work mounted in one alignment/direction - that is exactly why there are two different Re:flex disk, one for adjustment across the board and one for adjustment along the board.
So it is perfectly possible to adjust the position of the binding across the board. In fact, the disk included with the bindings lets you do exactly that. 
This has been discussed on this forum many times.

Your post was wrong. Please do not provide blatantly incorrect advice to other users.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

These hinged Forum discs only work moving in one direction.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

tonicusa said:


> They only work moving the binding in the opposite direction of what you claim.


Then you are mounting the disk wrong or Burton included the wrong disk with your bindings.
Pictures would help.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

hktrdr said:


> That is exactly what I said: The Burton Re:flex disks only work mounted in one alignment/direction - that is exactly why there are two different Re:flex disk, one for adjustment across the board and one for adjustment along the board.
> So it is perfectly possible to adjust the position of the binding across the board. In fact, the disk included with the bindings lets you do exactly that.
> This has been discussed on this forum many times.
> 
> Your post was wrong. Please do not provide blatantly incorrect advice to other users.


You do not get the disc that allows tip to tail adjustment when purchasing reflex bindings. The disc is available from burton if you want tip to tail but it does not come in the box. Burton will send it to you free if you call them up. 

You get the 4x4 reflex, burtons 3 hole reflex, and channel reflex discs. I speak from experience as I currently use Restricted Cartels. Reflex standard 4x4 do not allow tip to tail adjustment unless you have the 4th disc. There's other posts on this forum that deal with this exact issue.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

tonicusa said:


> They only work moving the binding in the opposite direction of what you claim.



There are 4 bolts how does that "hinge" even move?


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I think I used the wrong term. My bad. I'm talking about these hinged bindings Burton/Forum makes. Lol! My apologies. Watch out for these.

The hinge doesn't work if you want to adjust your bindings towards toeside or heelside. Look at the photo I finally was able to post.

It never even occurred to me until today. I always assumed it would work both ways but it doesn't. Just a heads up if you are someone who needs to move your bindings towards either edge.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Deviant said:


> You do not get the disc that allows tip to tail adjustment when purchasing reflex bindings. The disc is available from burton if you want tip to tail but it does not come in the box. Burton will send it to you free if you call them up.
> 
> You get the 4x4 reflex, burtons 3 hole reflex, and channel reflex discs. I speak from experience as I currently use Restricted Cartels. Reflex standard 4x4 do not allow tip to tail adjustment unless you have the 4th disc. There's other posts on this forum that deal with this exact issue.


Correct. That is exactly what I said.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

binarypie said:


> There are 4 bolts how does that "hinge" even move?


Board flexes, so the disk will flex with it...


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Lol! And I told you to [email protected]#k off because I was talking about these ridiculous hinged baseplates that work great, but can only be adjusted in one direction. Sorry dude.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

tonicusa said:


> I think I used the wrong term. My bad. I'm talking about these hinged bindings Burton/Forum makes. Lol! My apologies. Watch out for these.
> 
> The hinge doesn't work if you want to adjust your bindings towards toeside or heelside. Look at the photo I finally was able to post.
> 
> It never even occurred to me until today. I always assumed it would work both ways but it doesn't. Just a heads up if you are someone who needs to move your bindings towards either edge.


Ok, so this is not a Burton issue at all. What you go there is a forum disk. And yes, in that case you will have the problem you described.

For anybody interested in the Burton situation, this has been addressed a number of times already, like
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/49731-re-flex-discs-burton-binding-owners.html
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bi...-burton-bindings-split-half-3.html#post767490


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

tonicusa said:


> Lol! And I told you to [email protected]#k off because I was talking about these ridiculous hinged baseplates that work great, but can only be adjusted in one direction. Sorry dude.


No worries, no offense taken ccasion14:

Take-away for other users: Posting the pic allowed to us to figure out quickly what was going on.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

tonic- have you tried contacting burton/forum customer service to see if they have a similar disc available to the fore/aft burton disc, of if the burton disc will fit. Since there was a partial production run for forum in 14 additional discs may be available if they exist


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks, I will try Rider Services.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

hktrdr said:


> Board flexes, so the disk will flex with it...


Yes I understand that. However, I very much doubt that there are many situations where the board is flexing that much under the inserts. Even then the width of the binding is probably impeding flex before that disk gets involved.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

No you can actually feel the difference from regular discs and even reflex discs. Nothing huge but a nice little improvement.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

binarypie said:


> Yes I understand that. However, I very much doubt that there are many situations where the board is flexing that much under the inserts. Even then the width of the binding is probably impeding flex before that disk gets involved.


The whole concept of Re:flex bindings is that most of the baseplate in the center of the binding has been removed, so that the binding flexes/folds down the middle (together with the disk).











It really does work.


----------

